# Newbie Cuber + 8x8?



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just curious it took me 13:54.43 To do a 2x2-5x5 relay, and I've been cubing for about 3 1/2 months, is that decent for my cubing time? I didn't do individual times but i will next time.

Also did anybody else hear about the 8x8 Champion made and sold on 51morefun.com ?


----------



## yockee (Oct 27, 2011)

He didn't MAKE the 8x8, it's the test version of the Sheng Shou 8x8 which is being released soon.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 27, 2011)

Possibly, it might help to have a breakdown for the time of each one.

No, but I would like to know about this 8x8.


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2011)

AND it is an illegal knock-off, and I could insist that once upon a time discussing knock-offs was banned from the forums, but it seems that all this talk about shenshou cubes gets by without moderation.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 27, 2011)

yockee said:


> He didn't MAKE the 8x8, it's the test version of the Sheng Shou 8x8 which is being released soon.


 
Oh, well he sold it, cause i seen it on the site about 5 hours ago and now it's not on there
But i guess i gotta get it also, to complete my SS collection


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 27, 2011)

Dene said:


> AND it is an illegal knock-off, and I could insist that once upon a time discussing knock-offs was banned from the forums, but it seems that all this talk about shenshou cubes gets by without moderation.


 
From what I have gathered, Shengshous aren't technically knock-offs?


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Oct 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> From what I have gathered, Shengshous aren't technically knock-offs?


 
The SS 5 mechanism isn't like the v-cube so how can it be a knock off? @Dene btw


----------



## asportking (Oct 27, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> The SS 5 mechanism isn't like the v-cube so how can it be a knock off? @Dene btw


The mechanism is similar; not an exact copy, but not an entirely new mechanism either. It's debatable where the line should be drawn between KO's and non-KO's.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 27, 2011)

How can the 8x8 be knock off when there isn't an official 8x8 that's out yet?


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How can the 8x8 be knock off when there isn't an official 8x8 that's out yet?


 
The mechanism can be derived from the work of a previous puzzle.


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 27, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> How can the 8x8 be knock off when there isn't an official 8x8 that's out yet?


 
Verdes has the patent for the 8x8


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 27, 2011)

Dene said:


> AND it is an illegal knock-off, and I could insist that once upon a time discussing knock-offs was banned from the forums, but it seems that all this talk about shenshou cubes gets by without moderation.


 
I like to think that they turn a blind eye.

Knock-offs are awesome.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> The mechanism can be derived from the work of a previous puzzle.


Aren't they all like that? (Except for the first 3x3x3 design.)


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> From what I have gathered, Shengshous aren't technically knock-offs?


 
Of course they are, they're a blatant copy! Changing a few small things to make the pieces flow better or something like that doesn't mean it isn't a knock off.



Yuxuibbs said:


> How can the 8x8 be knock off when there isn't an official 8x8 that's out yet?


 
Someone already mentioned there is a patent, but seriously that was a pretty dumb question.

@Kir: Yea I figure. I know the SS5 is a really good cube, and I intend to get one anyway >.<


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2011)

So only as many compainies has completely different mechs that is very hard to do. So that can leave very few big cubes. That have difference mech that have no similarities.


----------



## markthema3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Knockoff: a copy that sells for less than the original

If the "original" isn't for sale, it isn't a knockoff.


----------



## ianography (Oct 27, 2011)

markthema3 said:


> Knockoff: a copy that sells for less than the original
> 
> If the "original" isn't for sale, it isn't a knockoff.


 
Actually, if a product is the same as another that is patented, then it is a knock-off. Such as the 9x9 and 11x11; V-Cube (the company with the patent) hasn't manufactured them, but others have, therefore making them knock-offs.

And very cool to see yet another Pacific Northwest cuber! In fact, my grandma lives very close to you (I don't know about exact measurements, but maybe... 10 miles?).


----------



## Godmil (Oct 27, 2011)

markthema3 said:


> Knockoff: a copy that sells for less than the original
> 
> If the "original" isn't for sale, it isn't a knockoff.



Knockoff: a product that is made on a Tuesday between 23:34 and 23:36.

YAY, if's fun making up stuff


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 27, 2011)

Dene said:


> Changing a few small things to make the pieces flow better or something like that doesn't mean it isn't a knock off.


 
You should apply the same logic to V Cube 2 then.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll stop buying 'Knock Offs' when V cubes start selling adjustable, modified versions of there puzzles (and drawings).


----------



## Gabo (Oct 27, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'll stop buying 'Knock Offs' when V cubes start selling adjustable, modified versions of there puzzles (and drawings).



And when those cubes cost less my entire colection XD $999.95 for a single cube is ridiculus ...


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You should apply the same logic to V Cube 2 then.


 
Well obviously "[my] logic" was incomplete, but I wouldn't have any problem with that  . 2x2 is stupid


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 28, 2011)

V-cubes has a patent for a cubic 8x8?!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> V-cubes has a patent for a cubic 8x8?!



The shape doesn't matter. The only thing V will care about is the mech.


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> The shape doesn't matter. The only thing V will care about is the mech.


 
The only thing that matters is whether the puzzle is a blatant copy of the patented V-cube mechanism or not. I'm going to be perfectly honest here, I do not actually have a clue what the mechanism of the SS8 is. But I know for a fact that if it was a unique design I would know about it, so I'm assuming that it is essentially just a v-cube mechanism, which makes it a knock-off, which makes discussing it banned on these forums.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 28, 2011)

Dene said:


> which makes discussing it banned on these forums.


 
I thought discussion about where to buy knockoffs was not allowed?


----------



## aaronb (Oct 28, 2011)

Dene said:


> so I'm assuming that it is essentially just a v-cube mechanism, which makes it a knock-off, which makes discussing it banned on these forums.


 


Hershey said:


> I thought discussion about where to buy knockoffs was not allowed?





Site Rules said:


> 1c. Respect Others' Intellectual Property
> Do not promote stolen/copied/knockoff products. Most puzzle makers have patents on their products, and it is against the law to steal or remake their idea as your own. Discussion about where to buy knockoffs is not allowed.



Discussion is allowed; promoting is not. So any links to where to buy are not allowed; and anything else that promotes it.

Edit: The only thing not allowed I am seeing in this thread are a few links to Champion's store, but besides that, I believe, everything else is following site rules.


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Discussion is allowed; promoting is not. So any links to where to buy are not allowed; and anything else that promotes it.
> 
> Edit: The only thing not allowed I am seeing in this thread are a few links to Champion's store, but besides that, I believe, everything else is following site rules.


 
Is discussing them not promoting them?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 28, 2011)

Dene said:


> Is discussing them not promoting them?


 
No. http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discussion


----------



## Dene (Oct 29, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> No. http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discussion


 
That definition does not rule out the possibility that something will be promoted by discussing it. For example, what if you are discussing a promotion?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2011)

Dene said:


> That definition does not rule out the possibility that something will be promoted by discussing it.


 
That doesn't mean that something must be promoted if discussed.


----------

